

Poll for you startup guys (for a class at Stanford) - SalikSyed

Hi Guys,
I'm doing a project for my class on the phenomenon of tech blogging. Me and my partner really wanted to hear the opinions of some real world startup founders on how tech blogs effect them in terms of their perception of entrepreneurship in the Silicon Valley as well as how such blogs inspire/inform business and strategy decisions on both a long and short term basis.
If you guys could help us out with an opinion that would be great. I'd be happy to help you guys anyway I can in return.
Thanks!
======
SalikSyed
Hi yeah I do -- ssyed "AT" stanford.edu

------
jasonlbaptiste
do you have an email to contact you? Would be more than happy to help.

